# Boot FIX



## tor-lein (Nov 5, 2005)

If you have the infamous NTLDR error, boot.ini error or Hal.dll maybe this can help you out.

This fix applyes to XP and 2000.
You will need a Windows XP or a Windows 2000 disc to fix this problem.
(Have only tried with XP)

1. Put a XP or 2000 cd in to your CD-ROM.
Boot from CD and wait for it to load. When prompted to eiter INSTALL or REPAIR, select REPAIR. Usually R-key. Depending on language.

2. Next, do not choose Automated Recovery. Choose Recovery Console.
When propted to choose a Windows installation, choose the one with numbers.
Example:

1. C:\WINNT

Then enter administrator password.

3. When in the console, write this: bootcfg /rebuild and press ENTER.

Example:

C:\WINNT>bootcfg /rebuild

When the Installation is located, these instruction are displayed:
Add installation to boot list? (Yes/No/All)
Type "Y" and press ENTER.

Enter Load Identifier:
(Type the name of your installation, ex. "Windows XP")

Enter OS Load options:
(Leave blank, press ENTER)

4. When steps 1-3 are completed, type EXIT then press ENTER. This will restart your computer.

5.* (OPTIONAL) Start from CD-ROM again, and enter REPAIR like in step 1.
But this time, choose the Automated Repair and perform the repair.
When done, the computer will restart, and you will most likely have a fully operational Windows installation again.

*If Windows does not work after step 1-4 only, perform step 5.

I really hope this helped! You are welcome to reply with opinions or feedback.


----------

